# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Angeliq - opinie

## jacob

Angeliq
czy te hormony są bezpieczne ??

----------


## Alicja512

Dziś dostałam tabletki Angeliq , za jakiś czas będę mogła coś powiedzieć o skuteczności . Czy bezpieczne ?? a co mamy teraz bezpieczne  :Wink: 


Angeliq® różni się znacząco od innych preparatów dostępnych na rynku, ponieważ zawiera jedyny w swoim rodzaju progestagen - Drospirenon, opracowany przez naukowców firmy Schering. Ma on właściwości zbliżone do naturalnego hormonu występującego w organizmie kobiety – progesteronu. Lek uzupełnia niedobory hormonów płciowych, zapobiega gromadzeniu się nadmiaru wody w organizmie, obniża masę ciała. Pomaga także kontrolować ciśnienie krwi i podnosi komfort życia kobiety. Przeznaczony będzie do codziennego stosowania.

Drospirenon – odkrycie naukowców ScheringaAngeliq® to nowość w hormonalnej terapii zastępczej. Lek jako jedyny na świecie zawiera Drospirenon, progestagen opracowany przez firmę Schering. Drospirenon jest bardzo podobny do naturalnego gestagenu – progesteronu . Lek zapobiega gromadzeniu się nadmiaru wody w organizmie, a więc nie powoduje tycia – badania wykazały że dodatkowo zmniejsza masę ciała u stosujących ją pacjentek. Żaden inny z preparatów stosowanych w HT(Z) nie przedstawia porównywalnych właściwości. Ponadto Drospirenon pomaga kontrolować ciśnienie krwi u pacjentek stosujących Angeliq® (zapobiega jego wahaniom).

Szybkie i skuteczne leczenieAngeliq® zapewnia szybkie i skuteczne leczenie objawów menopauzalnych (uderzenia gorąca, zlewne poty, bezsenność, rozdrażnienie, brak koncentracji, suchość pochwy). Chroni przed osteoporozą pomenonopauzalną, przez zwiększenie gęstości mineralnej kości.

Lek przeznaczony jest dla pacjentek co najmniej rok po menopauzie. Angeliq® stosowany jest w tzw. terapii ciągłej kombinowanej, tzn. lek stosuje się codziennie, bez przerw między kolejnymi opakowaniami, a każda tabletka zawiera w sobie zarówno estrogen jak i progestagen. Dzięki temu lek uzupełnia niedobory obydwu hormonów w organizmie. Od września br. Angeliq® można kupić w aptekach w Niemczech, Szwecji, Finlandii, Islandii, Holandii, Belgii, Południowej Afryce oraz Danii.

Skład
Angeliq® zawiera substancję aktywną drospirenon (2 mg) i estradiol (1 mg).
- 1 mg estradiolu zapewnia leczenie symptomów klimakterium
- 2 mg Drospirenonu – unikalny progestagen, działa na organizm jak naturalny progesteron.

----------

